

This is why Indie gaming rocks: An interview with the producer of Bastion - primesuspect
http://gaming.icrontic.com/article/an-interview-with-supergiant-games-about-bastion-and-indie-development/

======
sylviebarak
passion. either you have it or you don't. If you don't, go play somewhere else
:)

